# Can't run nm-applet as regular user

## audiodef

I've just set up a laptop with LXDE and NetworkManager/nm-applet. 

I can't seem to be able to run nm-applet as a regular user. It works fine if I open a terminal in LXDE, su, and run nm-applet. 

As a regular user, I get this:

```

** (nm-applet:2461): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.

  Error: (9) Connection ":1.13" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file

```

----------

## audiodef

If I do

```

ck-launch-session

```

and then

```

nm-applet &

```

it starts as a regular user. Is this an acceptable solution? Should I be doing something else?

----------

## Dagger

nm-applet requires working consolekit.

rc-update add consolekit should fix your problem.

----------

## audiodef

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4 in ~/.xinitrc seems to do the trick.

----------

